# For the love of God, please find me an amp tech in Edmonton!!!!



## traynor_garnet

Ok,

I''ve been to two absolute horrible amp techs in town. Incompetent, useless, bordering on dangerous.

I actually know of one good amp tech BUT . . . he's freakin impossible to get a hold of! He never answers his phone, his answering machine is often full, and even when you leave messages he just doesn't bother phoning you back. I've been trying for over 3 weeks to just take my amp there (not to get my amp fixed, just to get it into the shop so he can eventually take a look at it).

Does anyone know of a tech in Edmonton who is a) competent and knowledgeable b.) uses good parts c.) won't hack up a vintage amp without asking, d.) will actually answer a phone and take your business.

If you know of someone, PLEASE let me know

TG


----------



## flange

Is the guy at rebel sound still around ?
He used to bo out at Stoney Plain.


----------



## traynor_garnet

flange said:


> Is the guy at rebel sound still around ?
> He used to bo out at Stoney Plain.


Oh man, do not even get me started on Ray. "Nightmare" is too mild of a word . . .

If anyone on this board is an amp tech looking for work, move to Edmonton!

TG


----------



## guitarman

You can try Edmonton Audio Works, not sure if its the guy your having trouble contacting (I wouldn't be surprised). I took my PA to him and he did a good job but I gave him like 8 months to do it. If you go there tell him you need it sooner than you actually do if you want it in time. Thats the only place I have tried. Good luck.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Yeah, Lindsey is the guy I was talking about in my first post; he is impossible to get in touch with. He's worked on my stuff before and does great work, but I am sick of the constant hassles just trying to get my stuff worked on.

TG




guitarman said:


> You can try Edmonton Audio Works, not sure if its the guy your having trouble contacting (I wouldn't be surprised).


----------



## voxworld

You could always stick it on the greyhound down to Kieth at Clara Amplification. He does it right and totally respects the idea of a stock circuit totally serviced as the starting point for any possible changes you want.
I recommend him highly.


----------



## Robboman

voxworld said:


> You could always stick it on the greyhound down to Kieth at Clara Amplification. He does it right and totally respects the idea of a stock circuit totally serviced as the starting point for any possible changes you want.
> I recommend him highly.


+1 for Keith. Us Calgarians are lucky to have him close by.


----------



## Big White Tele

I used to have Chucks number, but I cant find it. His Ebay id is ORANORTH. You could contact him through Ebay. If i find his number Ill post it.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Big White Tele said:


> I used to have Chucks number, but I cant find it. His Ebay id is ORANORTH. You could contact him through Ebay. If i find his number Ill post it.


Thanks for the info. I'm assuming Chuck has worked on your amps and you can vouch for his work?

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

FYI, I just talked to Chuck and he seems like a good guy. No BS, communicates well, and actually answers his phone! Quick turn around time too if he doesn't need to order parts.

I think I will start having him look at my Bassmate which is a fairly straight forward job (filter cap); if that goes smoothly and works well I may get him to do a bit more involved world.

Here's hoping for competent work, no drilled chassis or "special" extras, and prompt service . . .

TG


----------



## Glasstone Amps

Hey guys, I might be able to help out. I'm an electronics technologist and have been in the industry for 10 years. I own and operate an amplifier design / manufacturing company, and I recently decided to start offering amp tech services as well. If there's anything I can do to help out, just let me know. Oh, and I live in Edmonton.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Glasstone Amps said:


> Hey guys, I might be able to help out. I'm an electronics technologist and have been in the industry for 10 years. I own and operate an amplifier design / manufacturing company, and I recently decided to start offering amp tech services as well. If there's anything I can do to help out, just let me know. Oh, and I live in Edmonton.


Hi Brian,

I actually asked you about amp repair in your "introduction" thread. I just emailed you with some info and questions.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

Paul said:


> Ok, that's just sucking up.:smile:



HA! Correction made. It's funny how particular keystroke combinations always come out backwards for me: for some reason, "I"'s confuse my hands!

TG


----------



## Glasstone Amps

Paul said:


> Ok, that's just sucking up.:smile:


LOL, it's OK, I'm used to my name being misspelled in that particular way! :wave:


----------



## Big White Tele

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm assuming Chuck has worked on your amps and you can vouch for his work?
> 
> TG


 Sorry for the delayyyyy in getting back to you. I had him look at 2 old Fender amps that where repaired by umm..someone else. He fixed them both quickly and very reasonably. Very helpfull.


----------



## Big White Tele

Also great to know about Glasstone amps. I'll be giving you a call also. Welcome!


----------



## ApeLincoln

*Chuck Frank*

Chuck Frank does excellent work, I would highly recommend him to anyone. He replaced the caps & tubes and installed a bias pot on my Traynor YBA1A and it's been running great ever since (2 years ago). He's also done a lot of work for my brother and the guys in his band including replacing caps, a blown transformer, rewiring cabinets. He's currently working on bringing a house-fire damaged Verlage amp back to life for my brother. Give him a call!!

Chuck Frank: (780) 478 8160


----------



## Big White Tele

I hope that you had a good experience with Brian, He's getting good reviews here, and its nice to have his help on the forum. At the same time Chuck's a good guy and is doing nice work. Its great we have a few options in Edmonton. Thanks to both Chuck and Brian!!!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

I really feel bad because Jordan and Brian are both great guys. It seems strange because I had GREAT service from Brian. However, jroberts (Jordan) has put up with BS that would totally frustrate the most patient person.

I once again state that Brian did great work and had amazing service. However, I feel bad because jroberts and I have done several deals and I recommended Brian to him. Hopefully these two board members can make things right.

TG




jroberts said:


> My only issue with either Brian or Lindsay is about their availability. It's not at all good in either case. I know Lindsay does good work, and I'm sure Brian does good work as well. Getting them to do it is another issue entirely, though.
> 
> I just hope Chuck is more accessable.


----------



## traynor_garnet

jroberts said:


> Besides, didn't I originally refer you to Lindsay? So we're even.


Ha! Just about spit my coffee out when I read that. Yes, we're "even" :smile::smile:

TG


----------



## Big White Tele

I never like to dis someone, but Lindsay worked on 2 of my amps a few years ago. One was a Traynor power amp that i asked for a estimte on first. Well after 2 months he phoned and said it was done, and the price was more than it was worth. I picked it up and got it home, and it was exactly as it was before i brought it in. Back twice and he gave up on it, but im still out 400.00 . The second one went in at the same time. A blues deluxe that wouldnt light up. i got it back 2 months latter and it works but wont switch channels. 250.00. Being able to fix it yourself.... Priceless. Ive since learned how to do my own, but if i get in a bind, Frank is willing to help.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Just got back from Chuck Frank's.

His fees are $40 bench fee and $70 an hour (basically it's $40 just to have him take a look).

Turns out my amp's problem was very minor. The "clasps" in one of the tube sockets were not tensioned properly. He took a screwdriver and slightly bent them and then suddenly my amp worked. He looked at me and said "no charge". Then he checked my bias for free and "showed me around" the inside of my amp. Since he didn't charge me I offered to buy a rectifier tube off of him; he said I didn't need one!

What a great guy; I'll be going back whenever I need work. Give him a call.

Steve


----------



## 007morris

ApeLincoln said:


> Chuck Frank does excellent work, I would highly recommend him to anyone. He replaced the caps & tubes and installed a bias pot on my Traynor YBA1A and it's been running great ever since (2 years ago). He's also done a lot of work for my brother and the guys in his band including replacing caps, a blown transformer, rewiring cabinets. He's currently working on bringing a house-fire damaged Verlage amp back to life for my brother. Give him a call!!
> 
> Chuck Frank: (780) 478 8160


Thanks ApeLincoln for posting Chuck's number. I gave him a call and low and behold the phone was answered and I was told I could drop my YBA4 (cut down to just a head) this afternoon. He's about a week backlogged so that is great turn-around. Good discussion and great information.


----------



## Stevo

Bump! Is Chuck still a good go to guy in Edmonton? I need someone to convert a '74 Marshall from 6550's to El34's for me.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Stevo said:


> Bump! Is Chuck still a good go to guy in Edmonton? I need someone to convert a '74 Marshall from 6550's to El34's for me.


Yep, give him a call and say hi from me! 

TG


----------



## go77

voxworld said:


> You could always stick it on the greyhound down to Kieth at Clara Amplification. He does it right and totally respects the idea of a stock circuit totally serviced as the starting point for any possible changes you want.
> I recommend him highly.


+1 Keith built me a Deluxe Reveb. Best I`ve heard. Heck I shipped him an amp from Nanaimo,B.C. for repair. Was totally peed at our locall guru`s. He is top drawer. Good luck.


----------



## wolfey1

Stevo said:


> Bump! Is Chuck still a good go to guy in Edmonton? I need someone to convert a '74 Marshall from 6550's to El34's for me.


Chuck is THE MAN! Turned my Triple XXX around in 2 days!


----------



## blam

i dunno if this is a dead thread...but is chuck frank still around?

i want a power scaling kit installed and it seems to be difficult to find somone to do it.


----------



## Swervin55

I believe he's still at it. Try 780-478-8160


----------



## blam

thanks.

got a hold of him.

unfortunately, its going to be way too costly to have someone install this. i'd be better off spending an additional $50 and having a second amp.


----------



## Keith Hatton

Ya Chuck rocks. I have an old 1965 Fender Twin Reverb he overhauled. Hell I didn't even know it had a Tremelo and a Fuzz option. Good prices. Chuck needs a website.


----------



## keto

Keith Hatton said:


> Ya Chuck rocks. I have an old 1965 Fender Twin Reverb he overhauled. Hell I didn't even know it had a Tremelo and a Fuzz option. Good prices. Chuck needs a website.


lol...a fuzz option?


----------

